# Great to see this!!!



## schwinnman67 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glad to see a section now for Schwinn lightweights!!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 25, 2016)

Agree...this is where my bicycle interests are!


----------



## harpon (Feb 23, 2016)

PEACE!
High School race 1971


----------

